# I've got it **PICS**



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Collected 'Becky' this morning and what can I say - I LOVE it 

I must say I was slightly worried about STronic but it's brilliant and 'Sport' is just mental - 240 miles on her already and i'm off out again now 

MR on 'Sport' and STronic on 'Sport' :twisted:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

oh great! :? :x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Bugger........'Becky' doesn't like to share her pictures :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

WTF is going on!
Could some kind sole help me out here? :?


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

Good to hear you've got it Bryn.

I think you will be better off uploading to photobuket rather than putfile. I recall someone else having problems linking to putfile images.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I use imageshack.us which can auto re-size the file for you.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks guys i'll give them a whirl


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Aha there she is  many thanks ctgilles

Any chance you can post the other five as well?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Who's a happy boy then !!!!

Congrats on the arrival. Looks neat 8)

If you want the other pics hosting, email them to me, else get them on one of the other pic hosting sites, like photobucket :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Bryn said:


> Aha there she is  many thanks ctgilles
> 
> Any chance you can post the other five as well?


Can I have the URLs of them? I only see 1 in the main post.
Or mail them ctgilles[at]gmail.com


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

woot nice ass becky. she sure is a beauty *whistles*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Bryn said:


> oh great! :? :x


Use photobucket it works better


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks Gggrrrreeeeeaaattt Bryn  
I've got to say stronic/DSG is great for around here with the traffic.
As I come off the flyover into the slip road by the Adur, just drop it into S and [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Lovely  Beautiful colour. My car is called Becky too


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Call me cynical but seeing your rear end with the spoiler up has got me thinking it looks a little flimsy for something with air hitting it at 100mph+. My Corrado spoiler was a right meaty beast.

And seeing your car is making me sick mine has been delayed, even though it's sat ten feet from the salesman that sold it to me.

Great looking car btw


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Johnwx said:


> As I come off the flyover into the slip road by the Adur, just drop it into S and [smiley=wings.gif]


Hey John you're not wrong - this STronic malarkey is just brilliant i've been having some real fun with it today - I just love it


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> Call me cynical but seeing your rear end with the spoiler up has got me thinking it looks a little flimsy for something with air hitting it at 100mph+.


Well it didn't come off today...err.. on a private road of course :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are Bryn's pics of Becky ...


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice Turbines look 8)

John


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just notice that great big f**k off tax disc holder - yuk! first mod coming up I think  and they didn't stick it on straight either jeez :x


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good!

Any interior pics? Keen to see how the leather/alcantara looks.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Zideredup said:


> Any interior pics? Keen to see how the leather/alcantara looks.


oh gawd I had enough aggro getting these one up! i'll have a go though

i'm well pleased with the interior it looks spot on.
I went for Black, Black, Black but on reflection a dark grey headliner might of looked better but just a small point really


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Bryn if you want I can host them for you I'll PM you my email addess if you want to email the photos to me :wink:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Johnwx said:


> Bryn if you want I can host them for you I'll PM you my email addess if you want to email the photos to me :wink:





TTonyTT said:


> Here are Bryn's pics of Becky ...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice....

must be chuffed!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Becky looks stunning! :-*

But of course I could be biased :wink: something to do with the name or the fact its condor :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

bec21tt said:


> Becky looks stunning! :-*
> 
> But of course I could be biased :wink: something to do with the name or the fact its condor :lol: :wink:


Don't forget ... I've seen your picture ;-)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks very nice...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> bec21tt said:
> 
> 
> > Becky looks stunning! :-*
> ...


   
:wink: :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaques says Becky looks stunning :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Jaques says Becky looks stunning :lol:


Thanx but who's Jaques? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

the other half.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> the other half.


Oh right


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bryn said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Jaques says Becky looks stunning :lol:
> ...


Well Deep Sea Blue :wink: 
No not the other half


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bloody Becky what sort of name is that? 

Call it Albert or at least Virginia for at least the 1000 miles until you give her a good seeing to    :wink:

Congratulations on 'Becky' though 8)  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Call it fish (not dotti), as it will drink petrol like one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oi you, stop following me about :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn ~ Congratulations mate. At long last. Worth the wait as well.

Now .........get modding!! :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Bryn ~ Congratulations mate. At long last. Worth the wait as well.
> 
> Now .........get modding!! :wink:


Thanks Neil i'm well chuffed

Apparently APS have some software ready - wahey


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Go on then Son .........off you go!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Bryn said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Bryn ~ Congratulations mate. At long last. Worth the wait as well.
> ...


Details?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Details?


Spoke to Ed a couple of weeks back it's basically the same map as AmD offer for the V6. 
Softwareâ€™s not a problem it's all ready but I want to use my existing OneClick unit to up and down load and they're not sure yet if it is compatible with the MKII port - waiting to here


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking good Bryn Congrats mate.


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice very nice


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

well in Bryn - Looks very, very nice, roll on March 07 when mine arrives !! Do you have any interior shots? Keen to see how the black looks inside as I've ordered Condor with Black Leather and black headlining...


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

What type of lights did you order Bryn, Xenon or standard?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

leedav said:


> Keen to see how the black looks inside as I've ordered Condor with Black Leather and black headlining...


The all black interior looks spot on with the Condor and i'm well pleased with it. I did take a shot of the interior to post up but for some weird reason the flash makes the Alcantara look brown! :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

leedav said:


> What type of lights did you order Bryn, Xenon or standard?


i went for standard lights and they are perfectly fine, mind you, the other morning I was off a bit early and it was still dark, all the cars coming towards me with Xenons did look really cool - sort of wish i'd ordered them now but the price was a right old rip off :evil:


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

cheers Bryn, personally I think the extra 975 is a little steep, apperance wise it seems there is very little difference so I'm chuft I kept my money in my pocket on this one! Thanks for the update on the interior I think the black should go really well.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Bryn said:


> leedav said:
> 
> 
> > What type of lights did you order Bryn, Xenon or standard?
> ...


For the "Xenon look", you can always replace the standard bulbs with those that give the Xenon-blue tinge ...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> For the "Xenon look", you can always replace the standard bulbs with those that give the Xenon-blue tinge ...


Actually I was starting to think along those lines Tony - sort of 'moody xenons' :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Actually I was starting to think along those lines Tony - sort of 'moody xenons' :lol:


http://www.powerbulbs.co.uk/ :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice one - what a gent, thank you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And for the quattro look, you can always add a quattro badge.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> And for the quattro look, you can always add a quattro badge.


And for the Bose effect, you could put a sticker on the HU :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont knock it - its all i have.

It works in my head


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Dont knock it - its all i have.
> 
> It works in my head


Check your PMs - you might not be missing a whole lot ...


----------

